# next generation of fury



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

one of "cichlidgeeks" holding tanks
these fish are a pleasure to help care for


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

HOLY CRAPPP!!!! How many are in there?????


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

jeez!! that's freakin crazy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

omg....


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> HOLY CRAPPP!!!! How many are in there?????


 not sure exactly. somewhere between 40 and 60.

feeding time is amazing.
a almost recreation of wolves in the water.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn that would be amazing to have or ever to see.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How long are they kept in those conditions? On average? How big is the tank? Are there any deaths?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Xenon said:


> How long are they kept in those conditions? On average? How big is the tank? Are there any deaths?


 that tank is a 75g. the tank gets 2-50% water changes a day.
they are in quarantine for a few weeks, then shipped.
the death count was very low and looked to be of stress and not by attack.


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

HOLY SHITE!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hareball said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > How long are they kept in those conditions? On average? How big is the tank? Are there any deaths?
> ...


 that sounds like a real bitch having to do a 100% water change every day.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have the rights to bragg that I got some!!! WHOOO HOOO!!!!







Wish I can have the same amount though..


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i think that might be the coolest thing ive ever seen!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> that sounds like a real bitch having to do a 100% water change every day.


 not really. run the python out the door and go back in 20 minutes and fill it. and done!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome







thanks for posting up those pics, must be something to see live


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A POTM photo for sure.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Holy Son of a B! Tell Brian to throw in a freaking cow or something and tape it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's frickin' inpressive, to say the least








Can you say wanna-have.....?

btw: what and how much of it are you feeding them, Bob?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

they are eating various diffrent fish (filet or whole) and been trying to keep a steady supply of feeder fish in the tanks but they won't have that


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That is the coolest thing iv'e ever seen!!!!!


















































Man thats a seven head banging salute


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just plain awesome....n.v.s...but damn what a hit in the wallet to feed them...


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Holy SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZa That's just crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Eye popping thats for sure!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Picture of the month next month?....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i want more....


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Damn man nice fish!!!! If you have between 40 and 60, I think you should let me take one, just one off your hands







Let me know man you can let 1 go, right??


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all, Cichlidgeek here!!

Thanks all for the kind words......









Yeah, its pretty amazing at feeding time, nothing hits the gravel ya know.

There are 3 other tanks that look like that one except one has a couple dozen ternetzi mixed in. Pretty cool to see the yellow and red together I suppose.

I have many sold but more available that is for sure. Please contact me if you are interested. I have replaced my ox cylinder so I am back in business.

Those who have paid me, please expect delivery this week. I have to make room for a bunch of new fish in the next few weeks; cariba, terns, Brazilian reds etc.... more on them as they become available.

FYI, for those that care, out of over 200 cariba I have lost 7 as of today. All were very sick and never ate since recieved so its not like I have healthy fish being canabilized. I will lose another 3-4 as these are not eating either. I fed one to my big peacock bass today, couldn't resist!! It cost me $75.00 to feed him today, bastard!!

Thanks again all, Cheers......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Most Def!!!







Brian Scott is a reputable seller, no doubts at all!!!







Clearly has much respect form both boards!!







Brian, you should've took pix of the feeding!! That would've been a badass!!! Poor Cariba, though..











Xenon Posted on May 24 2003 said:


> Picture of the month next month?....


Clearly a definate winner.. Im not even gonna try and compete with a fishtank full of Caribas..


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks Al, kind words again.....









Yeah I should have made a video of it but it kinda looked like a toilet flushing ya know. After all he is a 24" Cichla temensis, those are the big ones that everyone goes fishing for in SA.

Maybe HareBall will be able to post pics of the tank with the small cariba and terns.....oh HareBall.........His pics always cost me booze though ya know, damn alcoholics!!! J/K

This endeavor would be much more difficult with out HareBall. He is my professional water changer, feeder, scoop dead flesh out of tank man, and most of all space. They are mostly in a room at his house that I rent from him.

Thank HB......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hareball, your one lucky dude!!! What I wouldnt give to have a distributor rent out a space at my house and be the first ever to check out new arrivals!!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Ya know he is a lucky bastard huh???

Wait til you see some stuff in the future.

I am small time though and will most CERTAINLY stay that way. Just enough to send out some cool fish, see some smiles, make some peoples day and pay off my student loans from College.

I could never compete with George, Oliver, Jeff, Ron or Pedro though.....Not in a million years and that is fine with me!!

I do this mostly local and that is what I like.

A story:

I recently told a local shop owner that I had these fish. You all should have seen his eyes light up. He wanted them badly that was for sure. When I delivered them, he looked as if he had tears in his eyes. No one ever offered these fish to him before. That is what makes this all worth it to me. That 10 minutes of being the best thing that has ever happened to that guy. All of his fish were "show quality" not even a split fin or torn lip. I think he set up a tank for himself at the shop and I am sure those will be the residents.

Just a note to share.

Cheers to all!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys take a video of feeding time


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

muahaha thats at your house..? well looks like ill be getting to see this madness on monday. If you want ill bring my camera for some bad ass shots and videos


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Absolutely awesome









Joe:genin:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Thanks Al, kind words again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 toilet flushing







good description of a C.temensis hitting it's target topwater. it also reminds me of a quarter stick blowing up in a lake.
the cariba holding tanks are quite a show. dropping in an entire 7" fish and watching the bones hit the bottom is amazing BUT there is nothing compared to Ctemensis when feeding and the prefeed display makes me want to break sh*t, seriously!! the largest one plants his face right in the glass clamps his mouth shut almost deforming his face and then with a fraction of it's 6+" high tail fin starts throwing wall's of water up and over the back of the tank. the look in the eyes of the fish makes me grit my teeth and clench my fists








I have some footage, i'll post a new thread with it.

brian, anytime bro! you are a mentor to many


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is a fricken big amount, they should have more room to swim around.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it would awsome to see a vid of them eating


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that would be a very nice video of the cariba eating..H.B if possible a small video ...would gladly be appreciated...bowdown


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice,nice,nice,nice!

You make me very envious since i just have 6 of them (in a 100g) and i think i will never have more than 12-14 in a 200g i´m trying to get soon!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

they are all in a 75 gallon mand that would be cramped


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Like everyone is saying... Let's see a feeding video!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> I recently told a local shop owner that I had these fish. You all should have seen his eyes light up. He wanted them badly that was for sure. When I delivered them, he looked as if he had tears in his eyes. No one ever offered these fish to him before. That is what makes this all worth it to me. That 10 minutes of being the best thing that has ever happened to that guy. All of his fish were "show quality" not even a split fin or torn lip. I think he set up a tank for himself at the shop and I am sure those will be the residents.


 Another satisfied customer and newly piranha recruit per B. Scott!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> B. Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I recently told a local shop owner that I had these fish. You all should have seen his eyes light up. He wanted them badly that was for sure. When I delivered them, he looked as if he had tears in his eyes. No one ever offered these fish to him before. That is what makes this all worth it to me. That 10 minutes of being the best thing that has ever happened to that guy. All of his fish were "show quality" not even a split fin or torn lip. I think he set up a tank for himself at the shop and I am sure those will be the residents.
> ...


 dont forget to tell him of this site to make he takes care of them right


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Good point


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

I see some concern about the amount in each tank.
not to worry, these are holding tanks. they are here only a short time.
it's nice while it lasts


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

One of the coolest pics I have ever seen, if not the coolest


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These tanks were definately sweet. There was very little aggression towards each other in the tank. I have a video i took today, I gotta get it posted somehow.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very very nice, nonething alse I can say but....


----------

